# My humble 4x2x2 ft tank



## cbong23 (Aug 4, 2009)

newbie here! my planted tank with Altum Angles


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, that is beautiful. Looks like its set up as a room divider which makes it great to see from either room. Love the angels. One day I hope to have a school of altums.


----------



## meili.harrison (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous tank! Altums are definitely awesome!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

beautifull tank. I like how you mixed the altum angels with black tetras. They really compliment eachother.


----------



## Orlando (Aug 4, 2009)

Great tank and very nice choice in fish


----------

